# fleas



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I was just thinking about it mu wife set up a time tommorow to get the house fumigated for fleas. my cats must have brought them into the house. anyways we have to leave the house for 4 hours. does anybody know if the cemicalls in the air will give the fish tank any problems?
If so is there anything I can do to minimize the problems. cover the tank? anything like that?

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rogergolf66 said:


> I was just thinking about it mu wife set up a time tommorow to get the house fumigated for fleas. my cats must have brought them into the house. anyways we have to leave the house for 4 hours. does anybody know if the cemicalls in the air will give the fish tank any problems?
> If so is there anything I can do to minimize the problems. cover the tank? anything like that?
> 
> Roger


I wouldnt do it.
You will have to shut down everything , then cover everything. I knew a guy who had fleas in his house from his wifes cat and he wouldnt even consider fumigating his house. If you do it your a bigger man then me taking that risk. If you do it good luck. I wouldnt do it


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You will need to "tent" the tank. Buy some heavy weight plastic and duct tape it to the floor, assuming that is that you don't have carpet. I knew one person that bought enough logging chain to wrap around his tank. That way he tented the tank and laid the chain over the plastic to seal it to carpet.


----------

